# recenty diagnosed with IBS Alternating.



## shouin (May 14, 2012)

I have had problems with my stomach and digestive system for almost 12 years. I had learned to live with the constant diarrhea or constipation, and just treated them myself hoping that in time it would end. But now I am 33 years old. I don't eat out alot because im not sure how my stomach will handle it. I have cut alot of foods out of my diet because it made my symptoms less severe. But it seemed that since last september when I had my appendix removed that things got worse almost immediatly. Sometimes I eat and I get nausea so bad that within a few hours I have to throw up because it hurts to much. It always seems like either my food is not being digested and alternatly Sometimes it just goes right through me. My syptoms are more severe during my menstral cycle. During that time I have constant diarrhea no matter what I eat. But through it all I have been able to keep my job and try not to give up even when I feel like this will never end. I went to the doctor last week and talked with him about all of my problem and he ordered a blood test to rule out other causes. All of the test came back negative so he is treating me for IBS-a. I am feeling a bit better. I have not had as much pain in the last few days. I have not wanted to tell my family other than my fiance and children because I have an older sister who has had everyone upset over medical conditions that she says she has but does not have. I don't really want to add more worry to their lives. I wanted to be part of this forum so I can find out more about this condition and be knowledgable when I talk with my doctor about treatment options.


----------



## refuse to live this way (Apr 25, 2012)

It's good to see you are seeing a doctor concerning your symptoms. Hopefully they will rule out other causes before just assuming it is IBS. It sounds like you handle your symptoms fairly well and have an optimistic viewpoint. I know what you mean about having a family member with illnesses that worry others and not always (if ever) for good reason. Hopefully your fiance and children give you support. There are plently of people on this site who are going through very similar things (myself included). I wish you the very best in getting your symptoms under control so you may lead a happy and productive life. Best of luck.


----------

